# Clean Culture Big Night Meet Event - North East



## GrimCruze (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone "cruzing" out for the clean culture big night meet?? Not sure of too many details about the meet but I've been to their previous ones and they have amazing turn outs. Let me know if anyone wants to set up a cruise out or is going to already be there!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What is this event about?


----------



## GrimCruze (Jan 24, 2013)

Cars? lol its supposed to be a fun night with all makes and models. All of their previous events have been great so I would assume this will be just like all the rest. It's supposed to be over 1000 cars.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

GrimCruze said:


> Cars? lol its supposed to be a fun night with all makes and models. All of their previous events have been great so I would assume this will be just like all the rest. It's supposed to be over 1000 cars.


I figured it was about cars. Usually there is a theme or type. I was confused about the "clean culture" wasn't sure if that was the promoters or the theme of the show.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am about a 45 min drive away. I won't be going. I have too much other stuff to deal with this coming weekend.


----------



## GrimCruze (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah clean culture is the group that creates the events


----------

